# To Glock or not to Glock



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey everyone so I am looking at getting a new compact handgun I have had XD's and a Sig P320 I have always been happy with my XD's and with ones I have shot that friends own. My question is do I get a XD mod 2 or try out my first Glock with a Glock 19. The upside of the XD I can find one that is bi tone and imo it looks better. Looks won't save my life any better and I am sure I would be happy with either purchase but do I stick with what I know or try something new?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to flip a coin.

[ or a Beretta medallion] he he :mrgreen:.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I only own one Glock, and it's a 21C. I've had no issues what-so-ever with it, but that hardly makes me an authority on Glock. 

I do really like the high-capacity mags I have for it. I think they are 33rd. models. Just goes to show that you really can have caliber & capacity at the same time. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would encourage you to ask why are the XDs referred to in the past tense, as in you used to own them. I know that I will never willingly part with my G19. It does everything that I want it to and does it all very well. 

GW


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

The reason I parted with it was that I was trying to switch both my home defence and carry gun to the same caliber. So nothing about the gun itself. I mean I would love to own ever gun I could get my hands on. :smt033

My other question is should I try to find a gen 3 or 4 if I get the Glock?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NickAcker23 said:


> The reason I parted with it was that I was trying to switch both my home defence and carry gun to the same caliber. So nothing about the gun itself. I mean I would love to own ever gun I could get my hands on. :smt033
> 
> My other question is should I try to find a gen 3 or 4 if I get the Glock?


I could be wrong, but from what I have heard, most people prefer the 3rd. gen. models.

My 21C is a 3rd. gen. model. I wanted it specifically.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the gen 4 glocks. There are many people who really like their glock 19 's in either gen 3 or 4. You can get FDE glocks in either gen3 or gen4 if you chose glock. Nothing wrong with XD's either. With me me to glock or not to glock is always to glock. Great to have so many choices.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll buck the trend and say go with the Mod2...for no other reason than: because that is what I carry:smt102


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NickAcker23:
You can't go wrong with either one. Just go with the one that feels best to you. If esthetics are important to you, go with the XD. Springfield is an excellent company who's products you could stake your life on. There are also many aftermarket parts for it if you wish to customize it. They are somewhat more difficult to completely disassemble than the Glock if you are not used to working on guns (more parts). I have both and can't pick a favorite.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So after going to cabelas and holding and dry firing both I think I'm gana have to go with the Glock 19. My question now is what's a good price for a new Glock or do I pay the box store price of 570-600$?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Buds has a G19 G4 @ $544 and a G19 g3 @ $504.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Six in one hand, half a dozen in the other on this one. The G19 will have a slightly longer barrel, but is a wonderful gun. I have looked at the MOD 2's, and they are a nice gun as well. I feel each is as good as the other in the quality department. It's a toss up for me. :watching:


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I highly recommend Glock generation 4 pistols.

My wife and I both became Glock GEN 4 owners last year. And while we still admire other makes and models, we seriously doubt we'd ever find another brand of pistol that could seriously compete with Glock ergonomics, durability, performance, and offer such a wide array of aftermarket components. (We also have various LWD barrels, in 9x19, .40 S&W, and .357 SIG.)

After shooting my G35/GEN 4, my wife was impressed with its ergonomics, and appearance, but said it was too large for her to comfortably shoot, and the .40 S&W ammo delivered too much snappy recoil for her to control well for quick follow-up shots. So I let her shoot my OD colored G23/GEN 4, and she said if it was chambered in 9x19 she'd buy it in a heartbeat... But it would also have to have an OD colored receiver.  So she now owns and has fired over 2,000 rounds, so far, with her new OD colored G19/GEN 4 pistol, which she claims is perfect in every way.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm shopping around to see what kind of deals I can find at local gun stores I recently moved. Good excuse to look at more guns. But I am sold on getting a Glock 19 within the next two months I'll have one in hand to bring to the range I can't wait.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like Glocks, but I like XD's slightly better, so far. Both are outstanding shooters in every gun I've tried. I would buy the one that felt right and had the best trigger.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,



goldwing said:


> I would encourage you to ask why are the XDs referred to in the past tense, as in you used to own them. I know that I will never willingly part with my G19. It does everything that I want it to and does it all very well.
> 
> GW


+1!

I've told my wife that I want to be buried with my Glock 23.

Paul


----------



## flphotog (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought a block once, the only reason it lasted 6 months was because I was trying to force myself to like it. That didn't work so I dumped it. A block has the ergonomics of a 2X4


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I Love the glock pistol, you better have your head straightforward and respect the Glock

Do not Lose respect CARRYING the GLOCK ,, she'll bite you back. Same for all guns, GLOCK IS A LITTLE more sensitive.
IMO


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

With apologies to William Shakespeare...

"To be, or not to be (a Glocker), that is the question:
Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
The Slings and Arrows of archaic pistol owners,
Or to take Arms against a Sea of Internet ignoramuses
(and M&P/SIG/other-new-model-on-the-block wannabees)..."

etc.


That answer is, and shall always be, be a Glocker.
Not just any Glocker; nay, be the BEST Glocker that you can be.
As such, you shall never be poorly armed.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

flphotog said:


> I bought a block once, the only reason it lasted 6 months was because I was trying to force myself to like it. That didn't work so I dumped it. A block has the ergonomics of a 2X4


I, and all the other millions of Glock aficionados, thank you for being among the few who continue to supply us with a never-ending trickle of lightly-used, nearly-mint-condition Glock pistols, and in doing so, assisting in suppressing the cost of entry to the World of Glock for more enlightened new shooters and reducing the cost of feeding our addiction for the rest of the hardcore Glockers.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

flphotog said:


> I bought a block once, the only reason it lasted 6 months was because I was trying to force myself to like it. That didn't work so I dumped it. A block has the ergonomics of a 2X4


Did you get your money back out of it or trade it in on a different gun? If you did trade it I am curious what model beat out the Glock for you?

GW


----------

